# will you keep driving if coronavirus starts to spread in america?



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

i had to ask a chinese guy who was wearing a germ mask getting out of the hospital if he had coronavirus before i let him in my car last week, i know i'm a horrible person but this flu seems to be spreading very fast and we don't know if there are any chronic long term effects from it yet. if it started spreading significantly in america would you stop driving? how bad would it have to be in america for you to stop?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Italy.
3 Cases to 132 in 3 days !

Meanwhile
Its Mardi Gras time here.

Hundreds of thousands in the streets.
Shoulder to shoulder . . .


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Yes. I’ll keep driving. We seem to be caught up in unhelpful hysteria.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Would you keep driving if usa reported 100 cases today and 100,000 next month? What if that blew up to 1,000,000 the following month? Just a hypothetical, remember the reported cases will always be less than the actual infected.

I've read that they are burning belongings even. It may be even more contagious than we think if that's the case.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

got a p said:


> Would you keep driving if usa reported 100 cases today and 100,000 next month? What if that blew up to 1,000,000 the following month? Just a hypothetical, remember the reported cases will always be less than the actual infected.
> 
> I've read that they are burning belongings even. It may be even more contagious than we think if that's the case.


Yes. I'll keep driving. I drive when people are dying of the flu. This new virus is basically just an extra bad flu from what I can tell. All the hype is scaring people for no reason in my opinion.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Yes.

And if I catch it, I'll be driving more.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

WAHN said:


> Yes.
> 
> And if I catch it, I'll be driving more.


Username checks out.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

And U/L still has yet to deactivate you for racial discrimination OP? What's your secret teflon Don?

That being said, I'd move to Fiji. Doesn't appear the virus can swim. Besides, Chinese tourists don't make a point of vacationing in that part of the British Commonwealth while enroute to San Francisco on the US mainland :laugh:


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Cynergie said:


> And U/L still has yet to deactivate you for racial discrimination OP? What's your secret teflon Don?
> 
> That being said, I'd move to Fiji. Doesn't appear the virus can swim. Besides, Chinese tourists don't make a point of vacationing in that part of the British Commonwealth while enroute to San Francisco on the US mainland :laugh:


You can find good Chinese restaurants in Fiji. The Chinese are everywhere. There is no escape. 
https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur...ws-The_Great_Wok_of_China-Suva_Viti_Levu.html


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Yes. I'll keep driving. I drive when people are dying of the flu. This new virus is basically just an extra bad flu from what I can tell. All the hype is scaring people for no reason in my opinion.


Unsubstantiated medical rumors by CBC indicate patient Zero was not a hapless Chinese citizen, but most likely a bitter, vengeful Uber driver. Most probably that guy with whom Travis got busted on camera in his Uber ride.

And that's how the TWD Walker apocalypse destroyed global civilization in 2020......


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

but what if it mutates?...


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I wonder how many preppers have gone in to hiding.

That reminds me, where the hell did I leave my go bag?


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

https://www.news-medical.net/news/2...ighest-biosafety-lab-next-door-to-market.aspx
The Wuhan Virology Institute, which is just a few yards away from the seafood market, researches some of the world's most dangerous pathogens. It is China's first Biosafety Level 4 laboratory, the highest security level needed to isolate dangerous biological agents in an enclosed facility


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

got a p said:


> i had to ask a chinese guy who was wearing a germ mask getting out of the hospital if he had coronavirus before i let him in my car last week, i know i'm a horrible person but this flu seems to be spreading very fast and we don't know if there are any chronic long term effects from it yet. if it started spreading significantly in america would you stop driving? how bad would it have to be in america for you to stop?


It's already spreading here in Canada, new cases every other day!


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

OG ant said:


> It's already spreading here in Canada, new cases every other day!


Amounting to 10 total? Yep, time to head for the bunker.

https://www.canada.ca/en/public-health/services/diseases/2019-novel-coronavirus-infection.html
https://ipac-canada.org/coronavirus-resources.php


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

got a p said:


> https://www.news-medical.net/news/2...ighest-biosafety-lab-next-door-to-market.aspx
> The Wuhan Virology Institute, which is just a few yards away from the seafood market, researches some of the world's most dangerous pathogens. It is China's first Biosafety Level 4 laboratory, the highest security level needed to isolate dangerous biological agents in an enclosed facility


Aha! #[email protected]

Illuminati confirmed. :roflmao:


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

If you lived through the AIDS hysteria, I don’t think you should worry over a flu virus. It’s deathreate is among the sick and elderly. Don’t think you’re gonna get out of driving for Uber that easy. Coronavirus doesn’t affect those who are already as miserable as us!


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I will not be driving if it goes over 100 people in the USA


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

the future of rideshare












WAHN said:


> Yes.
> 
> And if I catch it, I'll be driving more.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

I see from your Avatar that you are from Earth. All recorded cases of the virus have been from where you live. Only pick up PAX wearing a brown paper bag with eye holes.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Short answer is no.
More in-depth answer that’s a little bit longer is, 
Hell no!!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Short answer: yes

So far, the death rate is around 2%, and most of those people were much older than I am. Plus, almost 99% of deaths occurred in a foreign country with lower health care abilities or standards. I think my family and I will survive. Might be sick for a week tho, that will suck. But I take that risk with the flu every year anyway, so...

Yes, I will continue to drive.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

got a p said:


> i had to ask a chinese guy who was wearing a germ mask getting out of the hospital if he had coronavirus before i let him in my car last week, i know i'm a horrible person but this flu seems to be spreading very fast and we don't know if there are any chronic long term effects from it yet. if it started spreading significantly in america would you stop driving? how bad would it have to be in america for you to stop?


Look, the way I figure it, the coronavirus was planted on earth by aliens who want to take over our planet.

there is no fighting it, just breath in deeply, and kiss your arse goodbye.

From zeta reticuli with love.

OL.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Short answer: yes
> 
> So far, the death rate is around 2%, and most of those people were much older than I am. Plus, almost 99% of deaths occurred in a foreign country with lower health care abilities or standards. I think my family and I will survive. Might be sick for a week tho, that will suck. But I take that risk with the flu every year anyway, so...
> 
> Yes, I will continue to drive.


But you have a huge advantage that we don't possess.
You're Mista T, I would pity the foolish microbe that tries to F with you or your family!
That's a huge and unfair advantage that you have that the rest of us do not have.
All we have are some comically weak, paper-thin medical face masks...
And some of Costco's Kirkland brand vitamin C's.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

ok...that is weird, a huge spike in US cases outside Coffeyville, KS … (I think from a cruise ship?)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

got a p said:


> Would you keep driving if usa reported 100 cases today and 100,000 next month? What if that blew up to 1,000,000 the following month? Just a hypothetical, remember the reported cases will always be less than the actual infected.
> 
> I've read that they are burning belongings even. It may be even more contagious than we think if that's the case.


They claim it will.
Its out the bag now.

Pandemic.



goneubering said:


> Yes. I'll keep driving. I drive when people are dying of the flu. This new virus is basically just an extra bad flu from what I can tell. All the hype is scaring people for no reason in my opinion.


Are YOU " VACCINATED" for the Flu ?

No Vaccine for Wuhan Flu.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

There was a post about this virus being made to attack asian dna. Other people get it and get a light cold or nothing at all in most situations.
And asian it wont matter if you old or young its killing every age not everybody 
hope the cdc has or is in the process of making the vaccine for the united states .


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

I will stop if the Virus shows up at any of my Local Colleges because 50% of my riders are college students .. I am immune suppressed , double lung transplant nearly 25 years ago.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Disposable Drivers are Oversupplied
A reduction of drivers means more
💵Money for the remaining 👍


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

dauction said:


> I will stop if the Virus shows up at any of my Local Colleges because 50% of my riders are college students .. I am immune suppressed , double lung transplant nearly 25 years ago.


We're lucky to have you with us! Keep trucking!


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

nonononodrivethru said:


> We're lucky to have you with us! Keep trucking!


Yeah I think that's the first time I posted my situation on the forum ... and yep , lucky .. less than 5% of us make it this far

I'm doing fine , alot of people far worse than I am


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> Look, the way I figure it, the coronavirus was planted on earth by aliens who want to take over our planet.
> 
> there is no fighting it, just breath in deeply, and kiss your arse goodbye.
> 
> ...


Coronavirus is a way for Uber to monetize the ROHIT PROJECT....the biggest call center in the world with zero employees, Just in time for the plague. Selling blocks of ROHITbot auto-responses!


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

got a p said:


> i had to ask a chinese guy who was wearing a germ mask getting out of the hospital if he had coronavirus before i let him in my car last week, i know i'm a horrible person but this flu seems to be spreading very fast and we don't know if there are any chronic long term effects from it yet. if it started spreading significantly in america would you stop driving? how bad would it have to be in america for you to stop?


About 3ish weeks ago I looked up the CDC figures for Flu. At that time, there were approx 10,000-20,000 Flu Deaths in the United States. This is ONLY the US.

Just now, I look it up and it's now at 16,000-41,000 Flu Deaths in the US. That's at least +6k deaths in the US ONLY in the last month. Flu been here for months, people dieing from it for month, anyone worried about dying from the flu?










Total Corona Virus deaths IN THE WORLD so far:










No people in the US have died from Corona Virus as of yet. And less than 100 have died from it outside China.










So..... where is our concern??

P.S. --- I didn't use to be a fan of the flu shot, but my work pays me $150 each year to get one. So, I do. Anyway, there are places to get the flu shot for free. It's not 100% to protect you, but I don't think it hurts either. And out in the public like we are, I think even worth it.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

got a p said:


> but what if it mutates?...
> 
> View attachment 420047


Nothing to see here, just average run of the mill Lyft passengers after leaving Coachhella.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> About 3ish weeks ago I looked up the CDC figures for Flu. At that time, there were approx 10,000-20,000 Flu Deaths in the United States. This is ONLY the US.
> 
> Just now, I look it up and it's now at 16,000-41,000 Flu Deaths in the US. That's at least +6k deaths in the US ONLY in the last month. Flu been here for months, people dieing from it for month, anyone worried about dying from the flu?
> 
> ...


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Heck yeah I would. This could be a blessing in disguise. There's a lot of older drivers in my market. Maybe they'll drop off if we get more cases in the US!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

losiglow said:


> Heck yeah I would. This could be a blessing in disguise. There's a lot of older drivers in my market. Maybe they'll drop off if we get more cases in the US!


They do not WANT to pay SOCIAL SECURITY !


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> They do not WANT to pay SOCIAL SECURITY !


Hey! That's it!

This is an engineered virus to thin out the older generations!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

losiglow said:


> Hey! That's it!
> 
> This is an engineered virus to thin out the older generations!
> 
> View attachment 420828


Liquidating the Surplus Workforce.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> About 3ish weeks ago I looked up the CDC figures for Flu. At that time, there were approx 10,000-20,000 Flu Deaths in the United States. This is ONLY the US.
> 
> Just now, I look it up and it's now at 16,000-41,000 Flu Deaths in the US. That's at least +6k deaths in the US ONLY in the last month. Flu been here for months, people dieing from it for month, anyone worried about dying from the flu?
> 
> ...


I used to get a bad case of the flu about every other year. I started to get the flu shot every year about 15 years ago. I haven't had the flu since then. The shot works.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

got a p said:


> i had to ask a chinese guy who was wearing a germ mask getting out of the hospital if he had coronavirus before i let him in my car last week, i know i'm a horrible person but this flu seems to be spreading very fast and we don't know if there are any chronic long term effects from it yet. if it started spreading significantly in america would you stop driving? how bad would it have to be in america for you to stop?


I think if he did and had been diagnosed he wouldn't be going anywhere.
And if he did and was he'd lie to you anyway.

Did you seriously ask that? One star for sure I would think.

You


DriverMark said:


> About 3ish weeks ago I looked up the CDC figures for Flu. At that time, there were approx 10,000-20,000 Flu Deaths in the United States. This is ONLY the US.
> 
> Just now, I look it up and it's now at 16,000-41,000 Flu Deaths in the US. That's at least +6k deaths in the US ONLY in the last month. Flu been here for months, people dieing from it for month, anyone worried about dying from the flu?
> 
> ...


You are missing the point. If it does become a pandemic the death rate is much higher than the flu. A lot of people die of flu because a LOT catch it. If this virus is everywhere like the flu, and is anything near as infectious, far more will die.

Plus, flu deaths and other deaths will also go up as the medical system is overwhelmed. People with flu will then catch coronavirus and will be more likely to die of it since they're already sick. Plus vice versa. Not to mention other infections. And when half the doctors and nurses, not to mention cleaning staff, etc in hospitals are out sick, do you think anything will be treated if it's not life threatening? Would you want to go to the ER with a broken arm if you knew there were 100 coronavirus patients there? There aren't enough isolation rooms if it becomes widespread.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Of course drivers will drive. People have car payments and rent to pay along with mouths to feed. No insurance no money in the bank? You work period.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

everythingsuber said:


> Of course drivers will drive. People have car payments and rent to pay along with mouths to feed. No insurance no money in the bank? You work period.


Drivers who don't need to will likely cut back or stop. Hopefully then those who HAVE to drive can make more money.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> those who HAVE to drive


will get sick and die.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> will get sick and die.


" Smaller Carbon Footprint"

" Sustainable Development "



got a p said:


> i had to ask a chinese guy who was wearing a germ mask getting out of the hospital if he had coronavirus before i let him in my car last week, i know i'm a horrible person but this flu seems to be spreading very fast and we don't know if there are any chronic long term effects from it yet. if it started spreading significantly in america would you stop driving? how bad would it have to be in america for you to stop?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> I used to get a bad case of the flu about every other year. I started to get the flu shot every year about 15 years ago. I haven't had the flu since then. The shot works.


Each of us is made differently.

I have had 4 flu shots in my life. Every single time I got the flu exactly 10 days later. Haven't had a flu shot in about 25 years now, and have only gotten the flu once in that time.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Many viruses yet to be discovered, but they exist inside your body. Some of them good for your body, some of them bad for you and others just lay dormant.
With the Corona, If you are a older person, in your 70's or 80's, you got to be extra 
careful.
It is possible that few of the older people might be going to heaven&#129325;

Maybe more surge prices will pop up, if few of the Uber drivers get the virus. Imagine that &#128539;
Just put out a fake news that says, 7 Uber drivers all ready got the virus&#128513;
This is catch 22
Pax might not order Uber&#129300;
Most drivers will not drive &#128513;
But a surge exists with no drivers or pax's&#129300;

Btw, if you do get sick, don't eat too much food. Fasting is the way to go and drink/sip warm water. Best way to get over the cold/flu.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I think if he did and had been diagnosed he wouldn't be going anywhere.
> And if he did and was he'd lie to you anyway.
> 
> Did you seriously ask that? One star for sure I would think.
> ...


Na I get it. But right now it's not a pandemic in the US. Will see what happens. Personally I have been wondering when something like this will happen as it's been 100+ years since we had something wipe out a good portion of the worlds population. Last time I believe was the 1918 Spanish Flu. 10% of the worlds population.... poof... 1/3 of the world became sick from it.

Extrapolate that out to current times. 7.7 billion. 2.5 billion would become sick. 700 million dead.

If it becomes widespread in Utah, no I probably won't drive. But I also don't need to as it's a part time gig and my full time gig I work out of the house. I don't need to go anywhere if I don't want to.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

i think the death rate is around 2%, the common flu is .1% iirc. so it's 20x more deadly than the common flu strains. if it really gets unleashed hard, we are looking at a massive death toll. as far as we can tell it is hella contagious. there's also the fact that it will likely go through mutations.

ps: no 1 star. guy was understanding about it. even got a nice tip.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

I think one issue in looking at overall death rate is the quality of care in some parts of the world; for instance, the death rate in Italy & Iran has been very high, while the death rate in Japan has been quite small...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

rideshareMN said:


> I think one issue in looking at overall death rate is the quality of care in some parts of the world; for instance, the death rate in Italy & Iran has been very high, while the death rate in Japan has been quite small...


True, but in small rural hospitals with one doctor and not a lot of training when it comes to disease containment on this level, deaths will be higher. And again, once enough health workers get sick (they are always more likely to, we saw this exact problem with ebola--unprepared hospital and a sick worker) quality of treatment will decline. Then more spread the disease and it becomes a vicious downspiral.


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

BadYota said:


> If you lived through the AIDS hysteria, I don't think you should worry over a flu virus. It's deathreate is among the sick and elderly. Don't think you're gonna get out of driving for Uber that easy. Coronavirus doesn't affect those who are already as miserable as us!


Stop spreading fake news.

Death rate for the flu is .01%

Death rate for Wuhan Virus is anywhere from 2-6%

Never mind the outrageous amount of people CRITICALLY ILL from this virus, and on ventilators.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

doggerel said:


> Death rate for the flu is .01%
> 
> Death rate for Wuhan Virus is anywhere from 2-6%


The death rate for life is 100%

What a world of overreaction we live in.

Barely 100 critical cases outside of China.

If it's your time, it's your time.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

doggerel said:


> Stop spreading fake news.
> 
> Death rate for the flu is .01%
> 
> ...


The true death rate is unknown until we have more accurate info. One very encouraging fact is the vast majority of cases are mild. If you're over 80 however then the death rate is high.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/heal...3603a4-4dc2-11ea-bf44-f5043eb3918a_story.html
*But the virus's destructive potential has overshadowed one encouraging aspect of this outbreak: So far, about 82 percent of the cases - including all 14 in the United States - have been mild, with symptoms that require little or no medical intervention. And that proportion may be an undercount.*


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I thought Aids-Ebola-SARS teamed up to take us out. I guess they've now added CoronaVirus to the tag-team, and hoping it gets the job done.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

got a p said:


> i think the death rate is around 2%, the common flu is .1% iirc. so it's 20x more deadly than the common flu strains. if it really gets unleashed hard, we are looking at a massive death toll. as far as we can tell it is hella contagious. there's also the fact that it will likely go through mutations.
> 
> ps: no 1 star. guy was understanding about it. even got a nice tip.


ITS ABOUT 15% DEATH RATE IN IRAN RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> ITS ABOUT 15% DEATH RATE IN IRAN RIGHT NOW.


Virus aside, I think that simply living in Iran has a 15% death rate, doesn't it?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Virus aside, I think that simply living in Iran has a 15% death rate, doesn't it?


Iran is actually quite advanced as a country.

Despite sanctions.

They do have an advanced healthcare system.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Of course I will keep driving. The flu hasn't stopped me and it is much more widespread.


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

Will the customers mind if I seal off the back half of my car's cabin with 6 mil poly and duct tape and no longer allow people to sit upfront?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

ubercrashdummy said:


> Will the customers mind if I seal off the back half of my car's cabin with 6 mil poly and duct tape and no longer allow people to sit upfront?


Only if you spray paint the word TAXI on the outside

&#129315;

Ugh, just saw this news article about Iran and Coronavirus.


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> Of course drivers will drive. People have car payments and rent to pay along with mouths to feed. No insurance no money in the bank? You work period.


how can a driver have no money in the bank.
Most people have 3-12 months of funds in the bank to live off of these days.
Are you implying most Uber/lyft drivers are broke?
This is a part time gig mostly.
What driver is going to put their life at risk to catch this virus over a $6 fare.


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

polar2017 said:


> how can a driver have no money in the bank.
> Most people have 3-12 months of funds in the bank to live off of these days.
> Are you implying most Uber/lyft drivers are broke?
> This is a part time gig mostly.
> What driver is going to put their life at risk to catch this virus over a $6 fare.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cn...ve-the-savings-to-cover-a-1000-emergency.html
Many drivers if told they need to be quarantined for 14-21 days are going to face financial armageddon. I think many will drive and a few would break quarantine for that $6.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

polar2017 said:


> how can a driver have no money in the bank.
> Most people have 3-12 months of funds in the bank to live off of these days.
> Are you implying most Uber/lyft drivers are broke?
> This is a part time gig mostly.
> What driver is going to put their life at risk to catch this virus over a $6 fare.


I think you would be surprised how many people don't have but .78 cents left in their pocket come payday.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

They have the second confirmed case in CA, I'm not in CA but it's got me thinking


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> " Smaller Carbon Footprint"
> 
> " Sustainable Development "
> 
> ...


Greta thunberg will be happy . I dare you &#128540;


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ColumbusRides said:


> They have the second confirmed case in CA, I'm not in CA but it's got me thinking


I can almost guarantee we have more than two due to sloppy procedures.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

80% cases bring infectious AND presenting no symptoms means it will spread like wildfire


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

polar2017 said:


> how can a driver have no money in the bank.
> Most people have 3-12 months of funds in the bank to live off of these days.
> Are you implying most Uber/lyft drivers are broke?
> This is a part time gig mostly.
> What driver is going to put their life at risk to catch this virus over a $6 fare.


Bye Polar !



got a p said:


> 80% cases bring infectious AND presenting no symptoms means it will spread like wildfire


Looks like it may have started.


----------



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Yes. I'll keep driving. I drive when people are dying of the flu. This new virus is basically just an extra bad flu from what I can tell. All the hype is scaring people for no reason in my opinion.


Are you for real?


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Yes. I'll keep driving. We seem to be caught up in unhelpful hysteria.


An automobile cockpit is the perfect place for germs to spread.



BadYota said:


> If you lived through the AIDS hysteria, I don't think you should worry over a flu virus. It's deathreate is among the sick and elderly. Don't think you're gonna get out of driving for Uber that easy. Coronavirus doesn't affect those who are already as miserable as us!


I never had any reason to worry about aids that was a product of lifestyle. This Corona shit could get you before you even know it


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Yeah i was thinking what's the last big thing this reminds me of? Ebola no, sars no...hiv yup! And hiv is very hard to catch, coronavirus is extremely easy to catch and spread.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

got a p said:


> Yeah i was thinking what's the last big thing this reminds me of? Ebola no, sars no...hiv yup! And hiv is very hard to catch, coronavirus is extremely easy to catch and spread.


We will know more by Monday.
Information is tangled on weekends.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Riley3262019 said:


> Are you for real?


Yes. I'll keep driving. I think it will be a minor problem in the US. However it does look like it could hit some third world countries very hard.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Why do you think it will be a minor problem in the US?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

got a p said:


> Why do you think it will be a minor problem in the US?


Minors are very susceptible to illness, duh. Most of those little shits dont bother to wash their hands.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

got a p said:


> Why do you think it will be a minor problem in the US?


From what I can tell it's essentially just a bad flu unless you're over 80. Of course it's too early to know for sure. In my opinion this will be a non-story in America by a year from now.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

goneubering said:


> From what I can tell it's essentially just a bad flu unless you're over 80. Of course it's too early to know for sure. In my opinion this will be a non-story in America by a year from now.


You don't care for your grandparents life?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

got a p said:


> You don't care for your grandparents life?


Of course I cared. Past tense. They're all in heaven now. This virus has a much higher kill rate for those over 80 (if you believe the Chinese stats). Most people will be fine. Or not even know they have the virus. Then we possibly could have a vaccine in a few months. By next year I think the US will have forgotten the panic of today. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

Crbrocks said:


> An automobile cockpit is the perfect place for germs to spread.
> 
> 
> I never had any reason to worry about aids that was a product of lifestyle. This Corona shit could get you before you even know it


wow I knew people were ignorant. AIDS is a lifestyle.



goneubering said:


> From what I can tell it's essentially just a bad flu unless you're over 80. Of course it's too early to know for sure. In my opinion this will be a non-story in America by a year from now.


 Yea. Keep driving my friend. You are like mike Pense. Let's pray away the virus.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

got a p said:


> i had to ask a chinese guy who was wearing a germ mask getting out of the hospital if he had coronavirus before i let him in my car last week, i know i'm a horrible person but this flu seems to be spreading very fast and we don't know if there are any chronic long term effects from it yet. if it started spreading significantly in america would you stop driving? how bad would it have to be in america for you to stop?


Not a flu.
Yes, it is spreading and, eventually, we will see it here in USA.
"Chronic long term affects" that we do know...approximately 2% of those infected DIE. So, yeah. there is that.

Since, as with most contagious viruses, it is not air borne, what you must do is wash your hands often with hot water and soap. Occasionally use hand sanitizers. But, most importantly, Don't Touch Your Face without washing and sanitizing your hands first.

But, until it actually starts spreading you won't have to worry as much so just keep doing what you normally do.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

polar2017 said:


> Yea. Keep driving my friend. You are like mike Pense. Let's pray away the virus.


Common sense will probably protect you if you're a driver. Even Uber management understands it.

*

Wash your hands frequently. Wash your hands with liquid soap and water for at least 20 seconds, or use an alcohol-based hand sanitizer with at least 60% alcohol to disinfect your hands. Avoid touching your eyes, nose, and mouth with unwashed hands.
Cover your cough or sneeze with a tissue, throw the tissue in the trash, and wash your hands. If you don't have a tissue within easy reach, cough or sneeze into your elbow.
Clean and disinfect frequently touched surfaces in your vehicle.
*


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

A lot of ignorance in this thread


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Yes. I'll keep driving. I think it will be a minor problem in the US. However it does look like it could hit some third world countries very hard.


Got my fingers crossed for some "third world countries hit hard" list:
Iran
Iraq
N. Korea


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Got my fingers crossed for some "third world countries hit hard" list:
> Iran
> Iraq
> N. Korea


Here's one.

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-51673053


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

As of today I’m finished driving until I know more information. I think I’ll paint my house.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

got a p said:


> Would you keep driving if usa reported 100 cases today and 100,000 next month? What if that blew up to 1,000,000 the following month? Just a hypothetical, remember the reported cases will always be less than the actual infected.
> 
> I've read that they are burning belongings even. It may be even more contagious than we think if that's the case.


Who would be wanting us?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Italy.
> 3 Cases to 132 in 3 days !
> 
> Meanwhile
> ...


Yup . . . 2nd in Nation in " Per Capita" cases . . .


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

got a p said:


> i had to ask a chinese guy who was wearing a germ mask getting out of the hospital if he had coronavirus before i let him in my car last week, i know i'm a horrible person but this flu seems to be spreading very fast and we don't know if there are any chronic long term effects from it yet. if it started spreading significantly in america would you stop driving? how bad would it have to be in america for you to stop?


That was a perfectly reasonable question, though I would imagine the hospital woudn't have allowed him go leave had he had the virus, eh? Well, ya never know.

I switched to UberEats, don't know if it's safer, but it seems like it. I don't like the idea of someone breathing directly behind me with the virus about. In my city, I calculated that there was one infected person for every 4,500 people ( I multiplied the number of known infected by 4, assuming that each infected person infects another 4 or so, or so they say, and divided that number into the population of my city, and that's about what I came up with. That number decreases in half every week, so next week it will be one in 2200, then one in 1100, and when it gets down to one in 40 or so, I stay home until it blows over.



BadYota said:


> If you lived through the AIDS hysteria, I don't think you should worry over a flu virus. It's deathreate is among the sick and elderly. Don't think you're gonna get out of driving for Uber that easy. Coronavirus doesn't affect those who are already as miserable as us!


AIDS is actually not that easy to get, and it's transmitted via the blood.

This virus is far more aggressive and contagious than aids was.

There have been deaths in the youthful group. No one is safe.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> I would imagine the hospital woudn't have allowed him go leave had he had the virus, eh? Well, ya never know


From what the news is saying, they are sending people who are not 'on deaths door' home for self quarantine. Sometimes no beds available, sometimes nothing they can really do except say get some rest.


----------

